# how strong is your dog



## coree2009 (May 30, 2009)

hey ppl i just thought i tell everyone wat happend to my dog.
me and a mate were out the back with a jackhammer and a sledge hammer pulling up my shed floor getting ready for the new concret to be put down.... wen my dog kickflip (a rotty x 1 years old) let him self out the house (hez very smart) and ran straight under the sledge hammer.. he took a full blown swing to the head i was useing the jackhammer with ear muff in and i herd this YELP i turned around there was my boy on the ground haven a fit... my mate freaked out big time. but it wasent his fault if i had the sledgey i would of hit him too. my dog is to playful i couldnt blame my mate it wasent his fault. ne who my dog had a fit on the ground then got strait back up within seconds wagn his tail it didnt fass him then i noticed blood coming out his mouth and then out the top of his head. so i rushed him to the vet and he got the full check over and he got 5 stiches and sum med the vet said it will take a few days too know if hez outa the woods and it been 4dayz now and hez fine :lol: hez very lucky and very strong.... has any1 else had ne like that happen to there dog??????????


----------



## Clitybangspython (May 30, 2009)

*hammer*

my staffy pup (hammer) comes to work with me some times and i found him one day chewing an off cut of corri (roof sheet) he had no cuts at all obviousley i stopped him but the steel was trucked holes in it and bent to the out house


----------



## gozz (May 30, 2009)

I used to wk on a long line fishing boat ,and i keeped a 50 inch sharks jaw at home
well the dog decided to eat it the little terror cheers


----------



## coree2009 (May 30, 2009)

i think ppl think dog arnt stong but after see wat happend to mine i look at every dog now and say" that dog would sly you if u got on his bad side" thanks for the replys ppl


----------



## Mr.James (May 30, 2009)

My 2 year old female german shepherd took a chainsaw to the face when my dad was working and she got a little too excited and wanted to sniff the chainsaw while he was cutting, it all happened so fast wasnt dads fault but scared us all, 6 stitches to the nose and upper lip but she was a tough bitch! More worried about being in trouble from me then the slash on the face. lol. but its all healed now and can hardly tell, vets are amazing and they dont miss you when they send the BILL!! Hope your rotti stays good.


----------



## pythonmum (May 30, 2009)

Had to replace the glass sliding door from our dining area to deck because the rottie kept running into it and it cracked. (She's trying to look innocent.)






She's got a tough head! She runs into things like our big hardwood outdoor table and just shakes it off, no big deal. However, If I speak harshly to her, she's crushed. Very emotionally sensitive and strong as an ox.


----------



## coree2009 (May 30, 2009)

thanks jimmy yea i think my rotty will be fine


----------



## JasonL (May 30, 2009)

My dog can melt timber with it's farts.


----------



## 888lowndes888 (May 30, 2009)

JasonL said:


> My dog can melt timber with it's farts.


 AHAHAHAHAHAHA dead set havent literally laughed out loud from an internet post for a long time but this had me in stitches lol.


----------



## Cabotinage (May 30, 2009)

my dog has survived 13 redbelly black snake bites when she was about 2 years old a fully grown red belly aswell, on a 8kg dog, thats gotta impress you guys...

2 shots of anti venom later....


----------



## Tinky (May 31, 2009)

My old dog Bazza was run over at least five times. Never seemed to worry him that much. Did not break anything, never limped or had sore spots after the events.

Man I miss that dog. He will be the first being I look up in the afterlife.


----------



## Colhunter (May 31, 2009)

Yeah dogs are pretty strong. My staffy is a big wuss when storms are coming so much so that he will go head first through the fence around our yard to get out. Impressed me, putting a hole through solid wood, sick of going to Bunnings though.He also rips the sliding fly screen dorrs off the tracks to try and get in, So he just comes inside now when it is raining before he ends up going through the glass door


----------



## sacred_DUC (May 31, 2009)

my mate parked his b-double out front my place this 1 time and then left to go clubbing, then like i had to go out and couldn't get my car out so i just tied rope around bullbar to my jack russell and he just dragged it out the way for me   

jack russells gots some balls


----------



## wiz-fiz (May 31, 2009)

when we were building the garage, my dog, border collie X kelpie X terier, she jumped of the roof of the garage, which is 3 metres high. we were taking back scaffolding to a mate who lives down the road, we heard a thud, and we turned ariund, and she was run to us.


Will


----------



## Tinky (May 31, 2009)

My Exgirlfriend had this Maltese Cross that was so strong that it would. . . .. . . 



Who am I kidding, fluffy little yappy white **** of a long haired rat faced spoiled, good for nuthing runt of the litter, don't get my paws wet, poochie woochie woo, mongrel mut.


Would have made a nice slipper.


----------



## pythons73 (May 31, 2009)

pythonmum said:


> Had to replace the glass sliding door from our dining area to deck because the rottie kept running into it and it cracked. (She's trying to look innocent.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LullabyLizard (May 31, 2009)

When my dog farts we can see through time.


----------



## waruikazi (May 31, 2009)

My boy plays with sledge hammers for fun.


----------



## redbellybite (May 31, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> My boy plays with sledge hammers for fun.


 you should have put the pic up of your dog coughing up the CAT :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## waruikazi (May 31, 2009)

Lol i think the PETA mob would have a bit of a heart attack if i showed that one lol.


----------



## Mr.James (May 31, 2009)

I've had to remove all the large timber and bricks from the yard because my german shepherds think its great fun to just throw them around and break bricks on the verander. Trying to build them a tyre swing to pull and knock around today, & a new freakin kennel because the last one I build they knocked it down while wrestling...it was made from plywood and fairly bloody solid...but they can get a away with it...


----------



## Mr.James (May 31, 2009)

& lets not get into the damage door discussions, our dogs rule front, side and back doors...

As far as farts go...lets just say they can be bad enough to wake the dead..."stings the nostrils" lol. (only one of mine does it & burts like Barney from simpsons, very relaxed happy pup!)


----------



## Mr.James (May 31, 2009)

*burps*


----------



## eamonn (May 31, 2009)

My dog jumped straight into an upright metal pole numerous times. The same dog has been bitten by a red belly.


----------



## da_donkey (May 31, 2009)

i was mucking around on a 22tonne excavator chasing my dog with the mud bucket and jammed him underneath it.....he was bruised and hurt but other than that he was fine.

your situation sounds worse than that though, id be getting scans done, i couldent imagine a head injury like that not doing permanant damage.

here is a pic of baxter 15yo and still strong as an ox


----------



## red-devil (May 31, 2009)

Far out! Yeah either the hit from the sledge hammer was fairly light, or it scuffed your dog, forit were a full blow, your dog would be a dribbling mess..

I've been around working breeds my whole life and have seen the gammit of injuries,from man stoppers breaking through windows, car windows etc, to un schooled pig dogs being trampled by mallee bulls in the field. 

I would be seriously worried about neurological disorders in the rotti.

Jimmy, You shoulod set up a spring pole type design for your dogs to play tug of war with, made correctly they will never beat it, attach a garage door type spring up in the tree or wherever you use it, run a small chain from the spring to whatever device you choose them to grip, i usually use a hide of somesort, roo skin, beef hide etc.. they will work it for days on end. 

Cheers 

RD


----------



## cockney red (May 31, 2009)

Years ago in london, Ileft the house to go to work, crossed a busy road to get to my car, when i heard a screech of tyres behind me. I turned round to see the aftermath of my Rottie x Newfoundland running head first into a car. The woman driver got out screaming, hystericaly, thinking she had killed Barnie, who had jumped the fence to follow me. Had to replace the ladies, door panel, but Barnie" THE BEAR" was fit as a flea, and jumping all over me...lol 80 Kilo's of brawn, who once swam across the River Thames to get to me on the other side. He was some dog, bless him...


----------



## kandi (May 31, 2009)

my laha laphso x foxy "small fluffy and fat' tried to hump the lab x next door at the wrong so it was her shoulder, she was slightly pissed picked him up like a 6pak shook the crap out of him and literally almost detached his front leg. trip the vet stitched him up a couple of times due to comlications. lots of TLC and as good as gold. next trip to the vet was to get cut.


----------



## tonk (Jun 1, 2009)

ill agree with u red devil about the working pig dogs, the punishment that those dogs go thru for the enjoyment of catching a big stinky boar for their master is unbelievable, it really has to be seen to be believed.. sure they occasionally get hurt but the force of knocks ive witnessed is crazy and the dogs do it for a pat and "good boy" and a feed at the end of the day.. dogs are truely tough animals and i have the utmost respect for them

tonks


----------



## Stranger (Jun 1, 2009)

Not very. His a Wossssiieee


----------



## Just_Joshin (Jun 1, 2009)

da_donkey said:


> i was mucking around on a 22tonne excavator chasing my dog with the mud bucket and jammed him underneath it.....he was bruised and hurt but other than that he was fine.
> 
> your situation sounds worse than that though, id be getting scans done, i couldent imagine a head injury like that not doing permanant damage.
> 
> here is a pic of baxter 15yo and still strong as an ox


 Nice Looking Pitty!!


----------



## jaliceeee (Jun 4, 2009)

My old dog got hit by a car about 3 times. The first time his whole stomach turned to jelly, he made it through easily, second and third time we didnt even need to take him to the vet, and he died years later of old age.


----------



## coree2009 (Jun 4, 2009)

well mate for my mate to break down in tears he must of hit him pritty hard. so i thing it was i good blow


----------



## coree2009 (Jun 4, 2009)

my dog is fine hes srong azz. my missis mum is a vet so he has has had every check that can be done and he got his stitches out 2day and hez fine. he was a little snappy for a few day but other than that fine. thanks for all the replys


----------



## coree2009 (Jun 4, 2009)

oh yea my womas ar mateing yay


----------



## Radar (Jun 4, 2009)

Had a mastiff x that managed to get out of the cage on the back of the landcruiser and go under the fully loaded trailer. Felt the thump, looked in the rear view mirror, only to see the dog buggering off into the scrub. We called him back in, took a couple of minutes but he came out of hiding, had a big tire track across his guts where he'd gone straight under the wheel. Bit of bruising was all he had to show the next day.


----------



## mungus (Jun 4, 2009)

My brave dog is fighting for its life at the moment.
Blood clot in her lungs.
3rd week now and she's still fighting.
Breaks my heart to see her go through this, but she's been given a 70% of making it.
She deserves that chance.
She's my best mate..........................
Photo of her on my avatar.


----------



## coree2009 (Jun 4, 2009)

oh im so sorry to hear that mungus i hope she pulls through. all the best and iv got my fingers crossed for ya


----------



## mungus (Jun 5, 2009)

coree2009 said:


> oh im so sorry to hear that mungus i hope she pulls through. all the best and iv got my fingers crossed for ya



Thanks.
I really hope she does as well...:cry:


----------



## diamond_man (Jun 6, 2009)

my dog was smashed by a car... then she got up and walked home. she needed 14 stitches but she didnt care. BTW she's a tiny little Jack Russel/terrier cross.


----------



## hilly (Jun 6, 2009)

I had a ridgeback x wolfhound that we used to hunt feral pigs, she chased an 80kg pig under some exposed tree roots and got ripped to shreds by the tusks.... needed 40 or so stitches but she wouldnt quit until she lugged up on it. Another time she chased so long that when we found her she couldnt stand, walk or drink. spent 2 nights in the vets and a wk or two on doggy powerade to get her back to normal. GREAT dog, god love her


----------



## reptilefan95 (Jun 6, 2009)

my unlce has a bull terrier named Atlas he is pure white and if one tough dog. He got hit by a nissan x terra while he was chasing a footy ball down the street, it went over his head and we though he was a gonner for sure, he got up and bit the ball and it went flat, he then ran back over to us and lay on his back for a pet!!! The car driver was shi$%^* himself though!


----------

